# Types Of Bokeh



## chaosrealm93 (Jul 23, 2011)

ive heard the terms "Hollywood style", "cream cheese" used to describe the quality of bokeh, but i could never get a good definition of what they mean. google yields no results with a good image comparison. anyone care to explain what they mean?


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 23, 2011)

This explains the difference pretty well although it takes a long time to get to the point... sheesh over 40 seconds for the intro.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bokeh and Background Blur - Bob Atkins Photography


----------

